# Tennessee



## kblack3 (Mar 9, 2015)

Going to Tennessee anyplace I need to see (frog or otherwise)?!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Holdway (Jan 26, 2015)

What part?

Doug


----------



## gzollinger (Aug 22, 2016)

Nashville has the Opry Land Hotel. No frogs, but it is set up like a pretty cool indoor jungle. Some neat plants, waterfall, and indoor river. It is a bit of a walk, but you can park at the Opry Mills Mall and walk over. It will save you $15 for parking, other then that it is free.

Nashville also has the Cheekwood botanical gardens (No frogs) which are pretty a pretty cool garden. There is a mansion set up as a museum there as well, the grounds around it are impressive.

The closest frog destination from Nashville that i am aware of is the Atlanta Botanical Gardens. They have reproduced a Ecuador Cloud Forest (cool and misty) in a massive indoor space. They have dart frogs running wild in the enclosure. You can listen for them and find them largely around the waterfall. They also have a dart frog program with a bunch of species not on display. I bet if someone coordinated in advance, they would give you a tour. I went on a tour with some folks years ago and it was pretty cool. They even showed us how the cooled the enclosure, man was it impressive.

The Nashville zoo is a decent zoo. They have some decent dart frog tanks on display.


----------



## kblack3 (Mar 9, 2015)

Nashville! Great breakdown. Bummer about the ABG would love to see it one day. I am doing the botanical garden for sure will have the wife look into the others!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kinhawk (Nov 14, 2008)

The Aquatic Critter on Nolensville Road


----------



## kblack3 (Mar 9, 2015)

Going! We did the park and Parthian today probably spelled that wrong and ate ate the biscuit place


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Leuklover (Jul 18, 2016)

I am from Chattanooga TN and we have an aquarium here with tons of turtles, River fish, alligators, freshwater stingrays, etc on the freshwater side. They also have saltwater on the other side of the aquarium with sea turtles, penguins, giant crabs, a 20 ft wall of jellyfish! I love our aquarium here and I go often even though I've been 30+ times over the last ten years.

I can also recommend the Knoxville zoo. They do have a dart frog display. I have four times the number of species that they do, but I love my frogs! Haha! 

There is two aquarium stores that are definitely worth a look in Knoxville as well. One is the coral reef in Knoxville which is just saltwater but amazing. The manager Amy is exceedingly knowledgeable and a great resource for me with my saltwater. She recently rehomed a 15 foot moray eel that loved to be petted by Amy!!! She also had a trigger (with teeth) that liked to be rubbed by her!!! And triggers like to bite normally but not this beautiful little Niger trigger. 

The second store is called the aquarium which has freshwater, saltwater, and a lot of Coral. They have an excellent staff and even have a guy that has experience with reptiles himself. I buy crawdads for my turtles to eat there. 

Enjoy your visit to our beautiful state!!!


----------



## Holdway (Jan 26, 2015)

The Coral Reef has moved to Jefferson City, TN. Its now located close to Sustainable Aquatics. The owners of the store (SA) relocated it closer to their hatchery.

Doug


----------



## stepheneashia (Feb 3, 2017)

Aquatic critters carries dart frogs and supplies


----------

